# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  DxIce - Tech Demo - Iso Metric Games and 3D cut scenes

## DracullSoft

*DxIce - tech demos*

Feedback and comments highly appreciated

You download the 3D techdemo here (readme.txt included)  



Or try the  Isometric Techdemo here



DxIce - High Level, Royalty free and Simple 2.5D Game Engine
Featuring DirectX9, Simple shoot and forget sprite handling, 2d overlay, music and sound (bass), fast raster fonts, 2D maps, texture manager, 2D FX's and explosions, Isometric maps and Isometric sprites and objects, Simple 3D cutscenes and menues. 

See more: http://gamedev.digiapp.com  and download the Royalty free SDK from the forum (including the demo source codes in Visual Basic)
 :Smilie:

----------

